# Cricket vs Rascal vs Rossi Matched Pair



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey All - 

Looking to get the 8 year old his own 22 for christmas. I think I have narrowed it down to the Marlin Cricket, the Savage Rascal or Rossi 22/20 gauge matched pair. Any inputs? I think I am leaning towards the Rascal, but like the potential flexibility of 2 guns in 1 with the 22/20 from Rossi.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought my son a Cricket when he was five years old. He put that thing through hell and it never malfunctioned. I'm not familiar with the Savage but if I know Savage, it's probably a better made gun.
My friend bought his son a Marlin "lil Buckaroo". It's also been a dependable rifle for years.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I might throw in the Henry Mini Bolt as well. I personally felt that it was built a little better. However it is about twice the price of a Cricket.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

I bought my 8yo daughter a Rascal last year, its a great little gun. A couple of things I didn't like about the cricket was the fact that you had to pull the "firing pin" (for lack of a proper name) on the back of the bolt to "****" (sorry it won"t let me use the word for a male rooster) the gun, for a little one it seemed to be awfully stiff, which in my mind was an opportunity to create some bad habits with a loaded weapon. Another thing was if they didn't fire the shot (really what kids not gonna shoot lol) the only way to get the gun back on "safe" was to squeeze the trigger and let the "firing pin" down easy so it wouldn't fire. The rascal has a safety just like any other rifle, so it can be put back on safe if they don't fire the shot. Overall it is a nice little gun for a kid to have many years of fun with. I think it was only about 10-15 bucks more than the cricket. I don't have any experience with the others mentioned.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Cricket is actually made by keystone, I have had one for about four years and never had an issue. I am sure that the Rascal is superior, but it is about double the price. My 6-year old daughter can work teh action just fine, the only real issue is loading getting the bullet right in the chamber everytime. Overall, for the $90 I spent on it it has been surprisingly good.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the accu-trigger on the Savage is a definite advantage. I've watched little kids with two fingers on the others attempting to get them to fire. First guns need to be friendly to operate and the kid needs to have a chance at success (hitting something) for shooting to be fun for them.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I would go cricket because I would like to someday convert it to this: http://www.rutalocura.com/images/Crickett_3.jpg


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My honest opinion on the matter is get them a gun they will grow into. I hashed out this same thing in my head for about 6 months and looked at every .22 made and thought about every angle I could. The size factor was considered, the weight, the cost, the versatility, everything. In the end, my son ended up using some of his own money and I matched it(well paid $200) and we bought him a 10/22 youth with a laminate stock. The issue of more than one shell at a time while they are very young is easy. Only put one in the clip. As they get older, you can add more. It would have been a mistake to buy a single shot for us. The second year he had the 10/22 he could do everything that needed to be done to shoot one or 50 rounds. He was also forced to use the safety after every shot even with a 50 round switch clip to teach the safety of shooting it. Within a year he could burn through a clip like a pro very accurately and safely.
I also started him with a .410 shotgun to remove any fear of kick from guns. That worked flawlessly even though we sold it after a half season and bought a 20ga. He now shoots my 3 1/2" 12 ga like nothing and enjoys shooting my 30-06 with no fear. Best thing I ever did. That's my .02 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are quite a few good options out there. For an 8 year old I would most likely lean toward a gun that they won't out grow next year. The Ruger American Compact or CZ (ZKM) 452 Scout come to mind. There is also a Ruger 10/22 compact with a shorter stock and barrel. The American has a replaceable butt plate that will interchange with the longer one from the standard rifle. They come with a low comb for open sight use, of a high comb for use with a scope. Henry also makes a nice little sub-compact 22. Marlin has a compact bolt action single-shot. There are a bunch of really good options. Do you have a gun store (not just a store that happens to sell guns) in your area? The knowledge you can get from a good gun guy is well worth the extra buck or two you might spend. And you will more than make it up in service.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CZ Scout...great little 22.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> My honest opinion on the matter is get them a gun they will grow into.


Agreed.

IMO (lets face it, everyone has their favorite .22lr), Browning Takedown is the bomb for 22's. Beautiful, ambidextrous (ejects out the bottom), semi auto, compact for smaller shooters but still feels great as an adult.

They are pricey but an alternative is the Norinco ADT clone.

I own a browning, love it dearly... got my wife a Norinco clone years ago at a pawn shop sale for $80, its been as utterly reliable as my browning and as accurate. Bought my boy yet another ADT 3 years ago (then 11) and he has put nearly a thousand rounds through it.

They are getting harder to find due to them not being importable, but you can find them from time to time. Here's one

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=454409306

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Model 6 Remington for goober and all the little goobermeisters. Only comes in walnut with case-colored receivers though.

.

.


----------

